# BFC ST-Jean ?



## JES_12 (11 Jan 2002)

Hi,

I am a little bit confused.  The BFC at St-Jean it‘s where we receive the training recruit?  But the BFC Valcartier it‘s the same base of St-Jean? 

Thank for your attention,

  HONOUR_12   :tank:


----------



## Jungle (11 Jan 2002)

ASU St-Jean (en français: USS St-Jean) is located in St-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, in the Montérégie region,  southeast of Montreal. Valcartier is about 30 km northwest of Québec city.


----------



## MP 811 (11 Jan 2002)

St-Jean falls under the auspacies of ASU Montreal, at least I think so...........if not, someone will surely correct me on that one.


----------



## MP 811 (11 Jan 2002)

St-Jean falls under the auspacies of ASU Montreal, at least I think so...........if not, someone will surely correct me on that one.


----------



## MP 811 (11 Jan 2002)

St-Jean falls under the auspacies of ASU Montreal..........at least, thats what I remember.  If i‘m wrong, someone will correct me.


----------



## MP 811 (11 Jan 2002)

sorry for all the posts folks...................puter seems to be acting up on me.


----------



## Jungle (12 Jan 2002)

Actually, ASUs Montréal, St-Jean and Valcartier all fall under 5 ASG (Area Support Group).


----------

